# Unseen Greece



## cgw (Jun 14, 2021)

Some striking b&w work here:









						Exploring Greece’s Unseen Corners (Published 2021)
					

For several years, a photographer has documented local Greek customs and attire, turning his lens toward his country’s vibrant traditional culture.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Well worth a look is the NYT series: "The World Through a Lens."









						The World Through a Lens
					

In the wake of the coronavirus pandemic, we’re turning to photojournalists who can help transport you, virtually, to some of our planet’s most beautiful and compelling places.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Nature'shooter (Jul 6, 2021)

Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rallison (Oct 20, 2021)

Explore _Greece's Unseen_ Corners .


----------

